# gettin the gold off the boards



## uksmoker (Jul 7, 2008)

ok so i have a bit of gold now it on boards pins phones and wot not how wud i get this off the boards and wht not?, chears kev


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 7, 2008)

Perhaps you could read Hokes book and relevant posts to educate yourself on the basics of gold recovery and refining. 

Or were you hoping to be spoon fed?


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 7, 2008)

spoon fed the once then ill do it myself from then on, just dnt want to kill myself or waste the gold, thanks for the sarkie reply ,dam u must be old or sumthink whats the point of theses places if all ur goin to do is moan about giveing away info--- kev


----------



## istari9 (Jul 7, 2008)

None of us would love nothing more then to help you as you progress in your lab. But you must use the data herein posted to educate yourself. This way our time is spent helping with a problem not explaining what a spoon is. We want you to teach yourself the basics then ask if a problem arises or if you have issues understanding a process. The basic knowledge is posted here and on Lazer Steves site ck it out and then refine your questions to things that are issues for you. Most of us are looking at the questions that are asked to better inform ourselves then put the new found knowledge to work in the lab. I personally would reather be making gold then reading about it. This responce is not ment to offend reather to inform. Please take no offence, but think of the posts as tools to a greater knowledge. Have FUN and BE SAFE!! 

Ray


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 7, 2008)

Whatever you do,do it safely and try to read posts more carefully.
Btw.
You will not get much gold from the single phone.  
Maybe 20-40 miligramms or even less.
You will have to get more stuff to make something.
Try using 15-20 CPU's.


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 7, 2008)

Kev, 
The main concessus here, has been to use AP (acid peroxide) or in other words, hcl (hydrochloric acid) and hydrogen peroxide.

Another name for hydrochloric acid is "muriatic" acid. It is used to clean concrete, so you should be able to find it at a hardware store.

For the hydrogen peroxide, the 3 percent stuff from the grocery store will work.


Look up Lazer Steves posts for the formula and method he suggests.
Randy


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 7, 2008)

Now as for pins......that's another story.

You can either use strait hcl in a crockpot on low heat.

Or, build one of these stripping cells described here on the forum.
Randy


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 7, 2008)

Kev,

As another noob, I prefer to lurk and learn, so to speak. If I may be so bold to suggest, you may get better responses using proper grammar. The texting style you use is rather hard to read, even for people in their 20's, if they haven't used text messages or im's much. And to be honest, most people see that type of grammar and (wrongly) immediately surmise a lack of intelligence. While I personally don't believe in judging a book by it's cover, it is a natural reaction. If you try to put forth an effort to communicate more like the rest of the board, I'm sure you will get more positive responses.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 8, 2008)

Hitech_Hillbilly said:


> Kev,
> 
> As another noob, I prefer to lurk and learn, so to speak. If I may be so bold to suggest, you may get better responses using proper grammar. The texting style you use is rather hard to read, even for people in their 20's, if they haven't used text messages or im's much. And to be honest, most people see that type of grammar and (wrongly) immediately surmise a lack of intelligence. While I personally don't believe in judging a book by it's cover, it is a natural reaction. If you try to put forth an effort to communicate more like the rest of the board, I'm sure you will get more positive responses.
> 
> ...



I brought those very points to his attention. We were all rewarded with more posts with no modification of behavior. 

I will not waste me time on a person that thinks so little of themselves, or others, as to refuse to use practical and proper English. 

Thanks for your comments, Greg.

Harold


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 8, 2008)

text messaging talk is like a difrent dialect , dnt no how u cud think its a lack of inteligence, its learning if anythink! sum mite say its learning a new lang-wich u try and do tht , or is it just fustration cuz u cnt do it , lol not trying to annoy or a-fend, kev


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 8, 2008)

I think texting......and grossly misspelling......are two different things.

"anythink!...... lang-wich....... sum mite".....? 

Don't get me wrong......I use spell check a bunch...')

Randy


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jul 8, 2008)

You know dude, even i (english is not my native language) try to write properly and without mistakes. Language is the stuff that was made by people to understand each other.
Try not ruin the atmosphere of helpfulness that presents on this forum.
Everything real about real lab gold refining (and something interesting about assaying) we get from here. Try to respect people which give us their life experience and help to find more and more interesting and usefull and try to give something in return for this.


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 8, 2008)

im just crap at chemisty and the likes of (crap as in not done it before), but this ap (acid peroxside) is it the liquid oxygen they sell at hydro shops ill find a link if i can or is there goin to be anychnace of gettin this ap from a hydro shop, , maybe some ph up or ph down? ive looked a bit on this site and the other one with all the videos, the other one is very well done now that is a step by step guide hats off to the videos maker if its the same guy who did the site,, all i was hoping for was someone to say go to this shop and buy this and it will separate the gold from everything eles, im not to sure how much id need but my plan is to make my girl a ring, so far ive got a nice baskett full of graphic cards sound cards, momery sticks , 1 motherboard with processer, a nice ammount of pins off hard drives and other things like in one ov the videos on that other site about the same as he used in the video but they not bein taken off yet,and about 6-10 mobile phones all opend seems to be a fair bit in them,and about 30-40 sim cards, i put the details of the phones in a phone reclyculeing site and they offerd me 87 quid for them,but i really want to make a ring, :roll: pH Down is 81% phosphoric acid .pH Up is 24% potassium hydroxide. a few years ago in my "growing phase" i had both of these bottles and was foolish enuff to get the lids mixed up it about blew my hand off when putting the ph up lid on the ph down,(was useing the lids as messaurements so must of bein some in them, that was scary and i was sat there for like 4 hours while it smoked and made funny noises ,i dont want anythink like that to happen again is the reason i am askin all the questions id rather hear it off sumone who duz it a few times a year or sumthink, and dont want to buy some think thats goin to get me on a list or my name anyware as no doubt sum chems will


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 8, 2008)

Kev,

If I have paid attention correctly (still reading Hoke's book and this site), I believe the AP you are referring to is what people commonly refer to as Acid Peroxide, which is Muriatic (also called hydrochloric) Acid mixed with 3% Hydrogen Peroxide.

Not being from the UK, I am unable to tell you what stores sell those supplies, but would think they could be found at the local hardware stores (for the acid) and the local pharmacy or grocery store (for the peroxide).

Find a post by LazerSteve, and check out his Guided Tour link. It is really helping me out. I can't vouch for Hoke's book personally, as I am still reading it, but that seems like step 2 from everything I've seen (as Harold points out).

Following LazerSteve's link will eventually get you here: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=44

The first post has a good link you should follow that kind of tells what chemicals are what, what they are used for, and possible places to find them.

Research all of this yourself. I am still new to this myself, and I am learning just like you. I have no practical experience at this. That being said, I have always been of the opinion that you should be thoroughly well read on a subject before attempting said practice. Much like the “measure twice, cut once” mantra of the carpenter, it’s better to be safe than sorry, and much of the chemicals that these processes deal with can be very dangerous.

Thanks,

Greg

P.S. That was a much easier to read post. Thank you for the effort.


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 9, 2008)

chears greg/hitec


----------



## uksmoker (Jul 9, 2008)

oh yeah scraped my van in today got 150quid for the van and 63 quid for the cat,was a vauxhall combo s reg 1,15 tons , dint half make a noise driveing it to the scrappie , didnt have much time to get the cat off and get it there so tied the cat to a citreon maligo i think it was and both drove off difrent ways,,, if it dout give it a clout -kev-


----------



## cerise (Jul 10, 2008)

You could always sell that stuff and buy the ring.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 10, 2008)

Kev,

If you can get 87 quid for the phones, you would be much better using that to either buy scrap 9ct gold or better quality electronic scrap off ebay.

By better quality, i mean ceramic cpus or memory sticks.
I processed 50 boards taken from mobile phones and was very disappointed with the amount of gold i got back. Not much on them really.

In the UK, you can get 32% Hydrochloric from wholesale cleaning/janitorial equipment suppliers.

Your 6% peroxide comes from Lloyds chemists in 200ml bottles at about 75p each.

Word of warning here though. Only buy 3 or 4 bottles at a time or they get VERY suspicious about what you are doing. It seems the London bombers used the stuff so it's on a police watch databse.

Have you joined your local freecycle group?
If not, you should, as you can get your hands on loads of scrap computers and parts completely free apart from your fuel costs in collecting it. I picked up two boxes of good stuff just last night

Regards
Buzz


----------



## cerise (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow whats that all about ,Freecycle group? 
I want in.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 10, 2008)

I need some help in extracting the metal from the boards. Also I have a flux I use but I need to know if it is needed for scrap from boards or is it mainly for raw ore. I am using Borax, soduim carbonate, sodium nitrate, silica sand. Can this be used for any metal. Also is it a purifiation flux is is there another type.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 10, 2008)

cerise,

Just google "freecycle" with the name of your nearest town or city after it.

eg freecycle Orlando.

You then join the group and opt to recieve the emails.
You can get your hands on all kinds of computer scrap for free as long as you don't mind going to collect it.

The freecycle groups were setup to try and reduce scrap going in to landfill.

It works well.
Try it

Buzz


----------

